# 02/27 Chickenbone Beach



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Went out about 3:30 today and found a nice wash...a lot of moving water. Water was real murky from all the rain but thought I'd try it anyway. Pickens was closed so thought I'd try it out here. Fished for about and hour with cut mullet and tossed it out past first bar. Hooked up on something big! Took about 75 yards of braid in about 10 seconds and finally I put some heat on him and turner him...fought for about 20 mins and broke him off. It was something real big... wasn't fighting like a shark so I'm thinking maybe a.king! Destin is reporting a few being caught, and were a ton of birds diving on bait. Bit through 50 proud braid and 80 pound mono cleanly. 

Also fished wash with pompano rig and fleas and nothing once.again... no pomps anywhere! Haha not around me any!

Caught descent catfish right before dark...


----------



## rader957 (Feb 4, 2013)

I fished chickenbone today as well (2/27) from about 1100 until 1600. Caught a 24" red and a stupid catfish. My grandpa was with me, he landed an 18" blue. The blue hit menhaden and the red was on a pomp rig with fresh peeled shrimp. Currents were strong, it took a 4oz pyramid to get it to stick.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yah blues are fun to.catch! Did u keep the slot red? Mighty fine dinner!


----------



## rader957 (Feb 4, 2013)

nah we threw him back, wasnt sure how good reds are for eatin. last drum i ate was a big black drum, it was no good. had the blue for dinner though, sure was tasty


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey thats a nice sail cat. Lots of people put those in the frying pan!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

rader957 said:


> I fished chickenbone today as well (2/27) from about 1100 until 1600. Caught a 24" red and a stupid catfish. My grandpa was with me, he landed an 18" blue. The blue hit menhaden and the red was on a pomp rig with fresh peeled shrimp. Currents were strong, it took a 4oz pyramid to get it to stick.


I was at chicken bone as well yesterday down towards pickens. I saw you catch the red. Reds eat a lot better than the black drum. I never keep the blacks but will keep a slot red. All I got was a 10-11" pomp that I quickly released


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey thanks for the report do you know when pickens will open back up?


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't know man... I'm trying to get ahold of them but noone is even awnsering the phones. I heard it from GB bait and tackle yesturday. 

JCallaham... Thanks man Yah I usually would have made some buffalo nuggets out of him but it was getting dark and we were hitting WingZone up for dinner so let him go...but any other day yes...

Caddy... what were u using for bait? Shrimp or fleas? Double dropper pomp rig? Were in the surf were you throwing it? Still havnt had one run with a pomp yet and I don't know why? Thanks


----------



## Texas9 (Feb 1, 2012)

FlatsBoy10 said:


> I don't know man... I'm trying to get ahold of them but noone is even awnsering the phones. I heard it from GB bait and tackle yesturday.
> 
> JCallaham... Thanks man Yah I usually would have made some buffalo nuggets out of him but it was getting dark and we were hitting WingZone up for dinner so let him go...but any other day yes...
> 
> Caddy... what were u using for bait? Shrimp or fleas? Double dropper pomp rig? Were in the surf were you throwing it? Still havnt had one run with a pomp yet and I don't know why? Thanks


It's probably the muddy water


----------

